# Severe Glass Scratching - From Ice Scraping!



## seanog5 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi Guys,

need some help 

i have read up on Cerium Oxide on the other posts but unsure of whether it will work.

story:

Megane 57 plate bought from Arnold Clark as an approved car, bought in the rain. Washed it 2 days after and noticed horrendous scratches all up and down the windscreen and side windows.

realised after a couple of hours it was probably due to bad practice with a ice scraper.

anyway, i rang the dealer right away and explained the situation they said that they will have a go at polishing it out.

long story short, looks like they have tried with a normal liquid polish and its done nothing, they even asked me what do i reccommend! to which i said about this forum and the use of the cerium oxide!

they are going to look into it but i am very doubtful that they are going to sort this mess out

the paintwork is fantastic and is a credit to the last owner, but he was a pillock with an ice scraper!

i will try to get pics of them but its hard to, but they are deep, like 'key' marks on paint deep and there are loads of them.

now i have thought about smashing my screen and claiming on the windscreen cover at £70 but i have these scrapes on every window on the car bar the rear! so need to do something for these.

i have a DAS6 and a rotary sander/polisher from B&Q, do you think i could get them out with these?

you can feel the scratches with your nail

any help is appreciated

Sean


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Deep scratches won't be touched with the cerium oxide. I also managed to fog the windscreen right in front of the drivers seat.


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

It will take a lot of patience and multiple polishing hits, but if you get a felt glass polishing pad and some cerium oxide, you can remove fairly deep scratches from glass. Someone tried to break into my car with a slim jim and failed, but left deep scratches where he tried which I successfully polished out after multiple hits with my PC, felt glass polishing pad, and some cerium oxide.

The key to safely pursuing these marks is to polish it multiple times, leaving time in between to let the glass cool down.


----------



## seanog5 (Nov 9, 2009)

thanks guys, doesnt look like the dealer is going to sort it, and they are really deep and multiple on the windscreen

might just smash the windscreen and pay the £70 excess and try to polish the side windows with th felt and cerium.

thanks!


----------



## dazzy09 (May 12, 2010)

Hi there, Might be worth looking for some 3m trizack glass discs that you could use in you rotery polisher. Have a look at www.glasspolishshop.com.There is some one on ebay selling same stuff might even be cheaper as have make an offer on them have a look under glass polishing . GT glass use the same discs in there glass scratch repair kit the scratch hog. but have a hole in the center.Do a google search for the scratch hog manual and you will get the manual on how to use the system . Hope this might be some help and good luck Darren


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Our kit will do the job:thumb:


----------



## Chris V6 (Aug 13, 2008)

its your kit difficult to use ?? I am worried about trying it on my pride and joy and making the windscreen worse. I once tried to remove a scratch from another car with normall scratch remover but ended up making a strange mark on the glass !!


----------



## seanog5 (Nov 9, 2009)

Planet Man said:


> Our kit will do the job:thumb:


i will order some a try it then!


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Chris V6 said:


> its your kit difficult to use ?? I am worried about trying it on my pride and joy and making the windscreen worse. I once tried to remove a scratch from another car with normall scratch remover but ended up making a strange mark on the glass !!


No it is not Chris.

It certainly will not leave your windscreen 'worse' :thumb:


----------



## seanog5 (Nov 9, 2009)

ordered the kit 

will try it out one night this week if it stays dry


----------



## Markus (Nov 27, 2007)

Please let us know what you think of it. I'm interested in this kit, too!


----------



## maikolo (Oct 27, 2009)

^^+1 on that:thumb:


----------



## SR06 (Aug 24, 2009)

Really dont like this kit. To remove one scratch I used 1x Green Course pad, 2x Pink Medium Course pads to remove the scratches made by the green pad. Then 3x blue and 4x orange. For one scratch!...i have around 30 scratches to deal with! #smallfortune. Ended up using a 5" felt pad on a DA with Cerium Oxide. Removed all the light scratches but ill have to order 4um white Cerium and see it cuts better than the finer Cerium.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

My experience of glass polishing isn't good either, I took ages to try and remove one scratch from a side window using various grades of cerium and ended up replacing the glass as the results were so poor.
Wouldn't bother trying again tbh and would replace to save the effort and heartache.


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

How much is your excess? Smash all windows and claim it has been vandalised lol??? 

Thats bad of me to suggest isnt it lol


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Don't buy cars in the rain!


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Edited after I realised the original post was months old, so comment likely irrrelevant now!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## chch (Jan 2, 2010)

I ordered and uset the Planet Polish window repair kit aswell. The backplate for drill and tiny felt pads are a joke :-(
Used only the cerium (?) mix from the kit, it was OK, it made a nasty scratch on my fathers windscreen to disappear. There should be a 'pro' kit with at least 4" felt pad(s) with the cerium mix, and no sand papers.


----------

